# Come on England...come back home



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

This Beckham...why the fuck is he a captain? Because he is so crap?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That post says a lot more about you than Beckham.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

He missed not me.

He shouldn't be allowed to be a captain...he is a plonker.

Jeremy Clarkson was making a joke about him in the Sunday Times. He said when all the team was going to practise before Euro...he went to get another tattoo. :roll:

Next loser will be Greece...I just hope they don't get annihilated.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That shot Beckham did was most disappointing and way out of the goal post for what is suppose to be a talented footballer :x. That game was all down to him in my opinon. :x


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Some of the crowd are on the pitch - they think it's all over.................


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ColDiTT said:


> Some of the crowd are on the pitch - they think it's all over.................


It is now!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Next loser will be Greece...I just hope they don't get annihilated.


Greece will be shafted.

(Lord V should enjoy that :lol: )


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Who will Greece be playing against?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

vlastan said:


> This Becham...why the fuck is he a captain? Because he is so crap?


1. You don't spell 'Beckham' like that
2. You should never start a sentence with 'because'
3. You clearly know NOTHING about football

So why dont you just XXXX XXX, you grossly disliked XXXXX XXXX.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> That shot Beckham did was most disappointing and way out of the goal post for what is suppose to be a talented footballer :x. That game was all down to him in my opinon. :x


Of course it is his fault. It is the second penalty that he lost. He is a certified plonker.

He had the first penalty because he is a captain to raise the spirits of his team. :roll: Think about it...even the Portugeuse goalkeeper scored.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > This Becham...why the fuck is he a captain? Because he is so crap?
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

vlastan said:


> This Becham.


 cold remedy anyone ?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

vlastan said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > That shot Beckham did was most disappointing and way out of the goal post for what is suppose to be a talented footballer :x. That game was all down to him in my opinon. :x
> ...


You are such an arse sometimes, and I don't even support England!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

vlastan said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > That shot Beckham did was most disappointing and way out of the goal post for what is suppose to be a talented footballer :x. That game was all down to him in my opinon. :x
> ...


You are such an arse sometimes, and I don't even support England!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Beckham_ is_ a certified plonker.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

The name Beckham has for out surpassed the player now - DB is nothing more than a marketing tool and a money making machine - I fear he has been caught up in his on hype and self-importance. Stupid bitch pig-spice.

I fear Wayne Pele Best Rooonadlo is heading the same way in years to come.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > This Becham...why the fuck is he a captain? Because he is so crap?
> ...


Well said Kev.

Damian


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Actually, V is probably right...

Beckham has now missed 3 international penalties in a row. The first cost us what was surely victory against France in the opening game - something that would have done wonders for our Morale, and meant that we weren't even PLAYING Portugal in this game...

So, stubburn twat that he is, he decides to step up and take the first penalty against the Portugese. This, despite his blatantly poor record in the tournament so far - I would have cheerfully put money on him missing.

As for "Captain", this only worked when he lead by example. I remember games when he's covered every blade of grass on the pitch - one minute creating a chance in the opposition penalty area, the next recovering tackles by his own corner flag. THIS is the Beckham that is a great player, and a good captain. He HAS to lead by example, because he isn't a "shouter" like your Tony Adams kinda guy...

But throughout the entire tournament he's looked weak. Gerrard, Lampard and even Scholes have all held the ball better, passed the ball better, and covered more ground on the pitch. Scholes (despite being shit at it) has even TACKLED better...

Last night's game? Lampard disappeared off the pitch for a good 40-50 minutes, Gerrard was running on empty, Scholes wasn't up for it (and was substituted with Neville, who never really got into the game, and his messed up tackle was the reason they got one of the goals), Hargreaves has a shocking performance as a sub, and throughout all this, Beckham just aimlessly wandered around doing fuck-all.

Had I been managing last night, I'd have stuck Heskey on instead of Vassell (or stopped the entire team trying to play the long-ball game with 2 running strikers, and NO ONE who could head the ball down and hold it up), and used at least one of the fresh wingers (Joe Cole, Kieron Dyer) etc instead of Neville or Hargreaves. I may even have taken Beckham off, or at least tried to move him so he could actually DO something...

The only highlight of the night was Ashley Cole, IMHO. I fucking hate Arsenal, but he shone like a beacon last night, and he made one of the most talented young stars (Golden Boots himself) look positively ordinary. So many well timed and well executed tackles. I don't think Ronaldo really got past him with a serious run...

Next time, I really hope the manager doesn't try and stick with 1 fucking team all the time, and simply adapt how they play. We obviously can't last 4 competitive matches in that heat, so use the squad to our advantage and lets try again in 2006 World Cup!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Bollocks!!!!! is all I can say!! [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

The penalty spot was rigged!!!! :x


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Kev - you forgot the ' in don't. I wanted to point this out to you - just incase you make an arse of yourself in the future.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> The penalty spot was rigged!!!! :x


What?? Portugal pratice on dodgy penalty spots?? I am sure though I had heard the ITV1 guys say that England were acutally using that goal to practice their penalty kicks just prior to the game.

Don't cry like a nation of babies..... learn to live with defeat and humiliation like we have north of the border.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> The penalty spot was rigged!!!! :x


Demonstrated when the Portugese goalie so ably slotted the last penalty past James. :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Deception only works once, it was Beckham who took the first kick!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The fact is that Becks really didn't play like a captain last night, whether that's down to fatigue or not is difficult to tell, but if he is a great capatain, he should sacrifice his own glory for the good of the team. JampoTT makes some good points about the squad. Only COle proved his fitness and while obviously tired, put in as much effort at the end as he did at the start. Fresh legs and freesh ideas were needed last night .

Oh well, such is the joy of supporting England.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> The fact is that Becks really didn't play like a captain last night, whether that's down to fatigue or not is difficult to tell, but if he is a great capatain, he should sacrifice his own glory for the good of the team. JampoTT makes some good points about the squad. Only COle proved his fitness and while obviously tired, put in as much effort at the end as he did at the start. Fresh legs and freesh ideas were needed last night .
> 
> Oh well, such is the joy of supporting England.


Â£3m-Â£5m a year for many and they get 'tired'? Diddums. :twisted:


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

My ten pence worth, Beckam had a crap tournament. He was never really 'sharp' and unfort. cost England.

As for the penalty he took, the ball did move but as Owen said the pitch was sand based so the pressure from his left foot caused the ball to move....which i would have hoped would have been picked up on when they practised penalties. It was his fault and not the pitches!

Think the other arguements abt the squad are valid, 22 players there and only used 14 odd?.... what happened to Nicky Butt? he would have been a better organiser in midfield then P. Neville

Terrible bad luck and yet again England out because of penalties..... shame!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

BreTT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


I beg your pardon? :roll:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Not aimed at you Abi.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Everybody keep saying that Beckham played like shit but there are some arse out there that won't accept it. :roll:

OK then, carry on thinking that he is a super star if it makes you happy, but it won't change the fact that he is shit.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Everybody keep saying that Beckham played like shit but there are some arse out there that won't accept it. :roll:
> 
> OK then, carry on thinking that he is a super star if it makes you happy, but it won't change the fact that he is shit.


He's not shit - he was shit in this tournament. Of course, as in most things in life you are judged on your latest performance not past performance.

From being villified for kicking out against Argentina, to becoming worshipped and adored, back to being villified.



garyc said:


> Â£3m-Â£5m a year for many and they get 'tired'? Diddums. :twisted:


And yes, you're right, for that money you'd think it was their 'duty' to perform for England - but that money you're talking about is paid to them by their club and by their sponsors for their performance throughout the rest of the year. Doesn't excuse the fact that if all you do is play football, when it comes down to a penalty, you should be able to hit the target. :?

If it then gets saved, there's not much more you can do. For example, although Vassell probably feels like HE was the one that let the team down, his was a good penalty. Low, hard and in the corner. But at least he forced the keeper to make a save. Of all of them, his was probably the best. Beckham's was high and wide and three of the other four were straight down the middle. :?

Point is, it should still have not come to it, when we'd won in normal time.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> And yes, you're right, for that money you'd think it was their 'duty' to perform for England - but that money you're talking about is paid to them by their club and by their sponsors for their performance throughout the rest of the year.


Not including Euro 2004?

So corporate sponsors of individual players (Nike, Adidas etc) don't expect much (or any) marketing leverage from such a tournament, instead preferring to get their return on (a considerable) investment from non-Euro 2004 performances?

Ha Ha. V. funny. But rubbish.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > And yes, you're right, for that money you'd think it was their 'duty' to perform for England - but that money you're talking about is paid to them by their club and by their sponsors for their performance throughout the rest of the year.
> ...


That's not exactly what I meant. Sponsors, of course, sponsor the player and everything they do (work wise) can come back to haunt them. They play badly for an extended period of time and it may affect their deals.

But as Euro Championships and World cups are four years apart (obviously only two years between the two) each of the players plays the majority of their football throughout the rest of the season(s). And that's where their exposure as a good player comes from. As a sponsor, I'd imagine a big tournament like this was better from a team point of view, as a new tournament invariably means a new kit.

And that's where the money really is in these things. I witnessed over Â£1,000 in England kit going through the tills in about two minutes in a sports shop the other day - none of that was for boots.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


S'funny, I thought it was _exactly_ what you said - as they were your words verbatim. That you _meant_ differently, I now understand.

Thanks for clearing that one up too. :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Once again, I bow to your superior pedantry.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

And besides, that's not *exactly* what it says in my post. :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

He has always been an idiot.

Did you forget that a few years back he kicked someone when he was on the ground and he got a red card?

Anyway....plenty of jokes going around today...



















I hope you can see the pictures. BT's DNS have been playing up the last week. :x


----------



## uppTTnorth (Jul 5, 2003)

im still gutted were out


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> He has always been an idiot.
> 
> Did you forget that a few years back he kicked someone when he was on the ground and he got a red card?
> 
> ...


Yes - but he was very immature then...


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Vlastan you are talking nonsense as normal.

He hasn't had a good tournament but he remains a quality player. Simple as that. No ifs or buts or maybe's - David Beckham is a quality player. 
The part I'd like to find out is why he seemed so jaded in the match - but I guess we'll never know. The fact that he WAS jaded does not make him an 'idiot'.

As someone said, your comment says WAY more about you than him.
Still, I guess you are always 'around' to keep us amused :roll:

Damian


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

uppTTnorth said:


> im still gutted were out


Me too! But at least I will get some service in a pub now without a hoi polloi of 6ft 4in football fans infront of me at the bar demanding 50 rounds of drinks for all their teams of mates


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

If you actually look at the replays, the penalty spot was virtualy sand only so kicking the ball was like being on a beach!. when beckham placed his left foot whilst taking the penalty it dag into the sand and actually the mound of sand moved the ball and hence he skewed it up over the bar.

I'm not making excuses because he should have realised the spot was crap when placing the ball!"!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

snaxo said:


> Vlastan you are talking nonsense as normal.
> 
> He hasn't had a good tournament but he remains a quality player. Simple as that. No ifs or buts or maybe's - David Beckham is a quality player.
> The part I'd like to find out is why he seemed so jaded in the match - but I guess we'll never know. The fact that he WAS jaded does not make him an 'idiot'.
> ...


One of his many bad tournaments then. I bet that if you were performing like this in your job, you would be looking for another one then.

Please stop the personal attacks on me. They are not justified. I never said anything bad about you and your attitude is unnaceptable. Other people about share my views but you only say bad things about me. Is this a personal issue that you have with me?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


>


Phwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. He does look nicer with longer hair [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Actually Nick - without trying to put you down, most people have said he played crap, not that he's a crap player. There is a huge difference.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

How do you like his matching earings then? Does he look like a pretty little girl?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Earrings for men are normal so I accept it on Becks . He is still pretty damn hot and fit though! 8)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But not wearing earings at both ears. For men normally one earing is acceptable.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Two is ok though


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

vlastan said:


> But not wearing earings at both ears. For men normally one earing is acceptable.


This would explain Christiano "ladyboy" Ronaldo's nickname then.

Earrings in both ears. Tut.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

and wants with that crap tape covering them.... take the soding things out when u play..

tossers.....


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I wish footballers wouldn't keep spitting on the pitch? Why do they do that?


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

to clear their airways! .... same as when they clear their noses!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

If you've not done any exercise for a while Abi, then I guess you wouldn't know. But if you're running around or breathing really hard, then you do need to do it.

When I used to cycle to work I'd spit all over the place.

Normally into the side window of anyone stupid enough to cut me up just before a set of lights. :twisted:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I do a lot of exercise but I never have the feel to want to spit! Guess it must be a 'bloke' thing!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> If you've not done any exercise for a while Abi, then I guess you wouldn't know. But if you're running around or breathing really hard, then you do need to do it.
> 
> When I used to cycle to work I'd spit all over the place.
> 
> Normally into the side window of anyone stupid enough to cut me up just before a set of lights. :twisted:


I run a lot indoors, but I never had the urge to spit. I guess cycling outdoors you breathe so much dust that you get blocked easily.

Anyway...why would the goal keeper need to spit if he never has to run?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > The penalty spot was rigged!!!! :x
> ...


What do you mean learn to live with? We have turned it in to a Bloody art form! :roll:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> What do you mean learn to live with? We have turned it in to a Bloody art form!


Sorry - my mistake


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So Beckham will remain as a captain...God save our Queen! :lol:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/euro_2004/england/3839613.stm


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

snaxo said:


> The part I'd like to find out is why he seemed so jaded in the match


Possibly because the England squad only had two days to recover from their previous match :roll:


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

Sorry to sound so negative, but isnt it time people woke up from this dream of England winning Euro 2004, World Cup etc etc?

As far as I can see this is simply an exercise in sales & marketing exploiting the worst aspects of the 'ned' culture that we currently live in, 30 years of hurt? yea right.

Sure I was all for England winning, but as far as I can see what we really have is a team of overpaid under performers. My guess is that a team really hungry for victory like the Czech Republic will win & I wonder how much they get paid?


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

I agree with above although do have to say that I think we did have a chance only if our only magic player was still playing... rooney as he was the only one that had any pace and energy beckman and owen looked sluggish most the time.

team morale hit a low when he went off that combined with bad management (they should of stayed on the offensive - should have learnt from the french game ... but no they did it again)
this on top of a very biased ref and thats not just the goal im talking about it was the whole game he consistently went the other way.

The odds all turned and thats why we lost.
It really would have been a different game if Rooney was ok.
Even if we did win we still wouldnt have rooney so would have been out on the next game anyway.

just my opionion !


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I think vlastan's based his opinion on Beckham's performance in this championship, and I'm not surprised he reached the opinion he did. Beckham's been rubbish. 
Vlastan, I'm afraid yet again you've offered your opinion on something which you don't know much about, hence the heated (and over the top) responses. 
Bekham has been our saviour on many occasions, including one against Greece iirc. 
I think he should stay as captain myself.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

phil said:


> I think vlastan's based his opinion on Beckham's performance in this championship, and I'm not surprised he reached the opinion he did. Beckham's been rubbish.
> Vlastan, I'm afraid yet again you've offered your opinion on something which you don't know much about, hence the heated (and over the top) responses.
> Bekham has been our saviour on many occasions, including one against Greece iirc.
> I think he should stay as captain myself.


Do I need a PhD in footballing to express my view? I judged him from what he was doing in this tournament, because I don't follow his performance through the years. And we all agree that he under performed.

Maybe in 2006 he may perform better, who knows, only time will tell.

If people didn't agree with my view, incorrectly, then this is fine. I didn't ask Kevin or anyone to agree with me as I don't agree with what other's say. This is what makes us all individual human beings.

What I find interesting is that people call me things. behind the safety of their computer screens...nobody told me this directly in any meeting. I wonder why?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > This Becham...why the fuck is he a captain? Because he is so crap?
> ...


Kev, I think you've over-editted this. I believe people only had a problem with the word 'Greek'


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> What I find interesting is that people call me things. behind the safety of their computer screens...nobody told me this directly in any meeting. I wonder why?


I told you what I thought of you 'grossely disliked perverted greek'  and you gave me two black eyes, a broken rib cage, two broken arms, ripped my legs off tied and gagged me and gave it to me from behind across the bonnet of your TT!  :wink:. And we are still best buddies 8) . Whey! :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > What I find interesting is that people call me things. behind the safety of their computer screens...nobody told me this directly in any meeting. I wonder why?
> ...


But I was so gentle with you.  :lol: :wink:


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

vlastan said:


> snaxo said:
> 
> 
> > Vlastan you are talking nonsense as normal.
> ...


I was probably a bit harsh. Apologies. Not personal other than if you post (IMO) shite - you should expect a hard time. :wink:

Damian


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> snaxo said:
> 
> 
> > The part I'd like to find out is why he seemed so jaded in the match
> ...


Frank Lampard has played 67 competetive games this year BEFORE the Euro championships I believe. He was also in the game 2 days before. Didn't have a great game but didn't look anywhere near as jaded. :roll:

Beckham clearly has stuff on his mind affecting his game.

I also don't agree he was crap in the other games. He was perfectly ok - just not the excellence level you normally expect from him

Damian


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

snaxo said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > snaxo said:
> ...


By all means if you don't agree with what I am saying, express your view and present your point. Being hard on me doesn't mean being abusive. Abusive language doesn't work on my as I am 35 years old and I have gone past the school age. :wink:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Do I need a PhD in footballing to express my view? I judged him from what he was doing in this tournament, because I don't follow his performance through the years. And we all agree that he under performed.
> 
> Maybe in 2006 he may perform better, who knows, only time will tell.
> 
> ...


First of all, there is no such thing as a correct opinion. You pissed people off because you were critical over somebody else's national football team captain based on weak evidence. some folk blew up a bit, but football's important cos we (england) just got unjustly knocked out. 
Not everyone's an anglo-hellenic fuckup like me, but I can see both sides here. :?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

R6B TT said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Nah. Only I did. And maybe v. He's a fucking moderator though and broken all the rules in a single post. If we were all allowed to fire the insults around then fine. I couldn't give a shit.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

phil said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Do I need a PhD in footballing to express my view? I judged him from what he was doing in this tournament, because I don't follow his performance through the years. And we all agree that he under performed.
> ...


I have been in this country for 14 years now. I could have been British 9 years ago, I just haven't completed the application form to send it to the Home Office. So I am very similar to you. :wink: Although, my case is more complicated as I have lived half my life in Greece and half here.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

phil said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Point accepted. And it's not only your response. KMP has caused offense to me in the past. Moderators should be whiter than white ( if you will pardon the phrase) wherever they moderate.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

snaxo said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > snaxo said:
> ...


No-one can be in top form all the time :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I could have been British 9 years ago, I just haven't completed the application form to send it to the Home Office.


Your point being :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I could have been British 9 years ago, I just haven't completed the application form to send it to the Home Office.
> ...


Read what Phil said and what I replied to him. Then try to understand the obvious. :roll:


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> snaxo said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Very true - but when playing for their country and being paid that much - you should expect them to look at least intereted :?

Damian


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

vlastan said:


> snaxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How funny - Vlastan is trying to take the moral high ground  Not sure that fits your profile fella! :wink:

Damian


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Then try to understand the obvious. :roll:


I understand that you can't be bothered :!:

So, as a Greek you shouldn't be surprised if the English don't like you attacking one of their top football players! Seems obvious to me :roll:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Then try to understand the obvious. :roll:
> ...


Because I would have had dual nationality like Phil. Greek and English...this is the obvious thing. Then people wouldn't behave like this towards me.

JampoTT and Garyc are English and agreed with my views. They even shared my exact wording. So why the other English didn't attack them? Why Kevin and Snaxo didn't tell call them English twats that they know nothing about football?

Someone mentioned two weeks ago a Greek football player that was not so good. Did I call him English twat? NO.

So your argument doesn't make sense.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Because I would have had dual nationality like Phil.


Would have but don't



vlastan said:


> So your argument doesn't make sense.


I'm pointing out, not arguing


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

vlastan said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


Gary's comments re: football I try (and sometimes fail) to ignore as they are tantamount to trolling. He doesn't like football, doesn't like footballers (probably not actually met any mind you!) however when he makes a point (even if he's incorrect, and on a topic where he, rarely, lacks subject matter knowledge!) he does try to put across a point with reason. Albeit often with sarcasm and sometimes a little bit too much of a condascending tone thrown in (no offfence Gary!!)

Tim's comments (from what I remember - the lengthy post?) I was pretty much in agreement with actually. Thought he mostly had it spot on. I don't remember him saying that Beckham is an idiot or implying that he's generally useless.

What's irritating as well V is that you say such things in such a confident, opinionated manner (impying you are a football expert) and then following the greek match you state clearly that this is the first football match you have watched in it's entirety for some long time!  Thereby destroying any credibility you (actually already didn't) have on the subject and confiming people's reactions. Again I apologise for my original response supportung Kev's OTT post - but at the time your worthless inflammatory comment p***ed me right off (as it clearly did Kev) and my reaction was 'knee jerk'. There is no excuse - I can only apologise. However, as I mentioned - if you post inflammatory ill-thought rubbish - then you are gonna get a hard time mate!

Damian


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I actually said before that I don't like football and I don't follow it. My opinion was based on the fact that in this tournament Beckham lost two penalties. I saw both penalties at the time.

A penalty shot that forces the ball 5 metres outside the net is NOT a good shot and you don't need to be an expert to give your opinion on this...you only need eyes to watch it. :wink:

The first penalty went to the left and it was stoped. The commentator (who is a football expert) commented that Beckham always aims the bottom left corner and the goalkeeper knows his style.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> A penalty shot that forces the ball 5 metres outside the net is NOT a good shot and you don't need to be an expert to give your opinion on this...you only need eyes to watch it. :wink:


Vlastan, national football team captains aren't chosen on their ability to take a penalty. Generally people are quite happy to accept somebody's opinion even if it differs from their own. Unfortunately yours wasn't based on the facts, or at least it was based on a small subsection of the facts.
Based on the evidence you provided, your conclusion was fine. There's more to it than that though. 
I think Damian's last post was spot on. 
I agree with what Kevin said, just not the way he said it.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> I actually said before that I don't like football and I don't follow it. My opinion was based on the fact that in this tournament Beckham lost two penalties. I saw both penalties at the time.
> 
> A penalty shot that forces the ball 5 metres outside the net is NOT a good shot and you don't need to be an expert to give your opinion on this...you only need eyes to watch it. :wink:
> 
> The first penalty went to the left and it was stoped. The commentator (who is a football expert) commented that Beckham always aims the bottom left corner and the goalkeeper knows his style.


That does not make David Beckham what you wrongly called him, it just means that on that particular day he did not live up to high expectations!

Other than that: I agree with Damian and Phil


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > This Becham...why the fuck is he a captain? Because he is so crap?
> ...


Why hasnt this post been removed? Any other post in a similar vein would have been.It wouldnt have been allowed to stay even in edited form.My reply to this stinking, pansy boys together post, was removed last night which proves my point.Why is powell allowed to get away with blatant abuse of the rules and then have his worthless post remain? 
So powell why dont you just XXXX XXX you worthless piece of XXXX


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > I actually said before that I don't like football and I don't follow it. My opinion was based on the fact that in this tournament Beckham lost two penalties. I saw both penalties at the time.
> ...


OK if it makes you happy...he was a plonker player based on his performance to this tournament. Is this makes you happy?


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

BreTT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


Seconded. 
The pen's should have never been taken on spots like that. Just wonder why it was only the spots that were all sandy and the rest of the pitch was fine?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> OK if it makes you happy...he was a plonker player based on his performance to this tournament. Is this makes you happy?


Vlastan, we were just explaining why people got so fired up. People get very emotional about football. To a lot of us it's important.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> OK if it makes you happy...he was a plonker player based on his performance to this tournament. Is this makes you happy?


Vlastan, we were just explaining why people got so fired up. People get very emotional about football. To a lot of us it's inportant.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

vlastan said:


> OK if it makes you happy...he was a plonker player based on his performance to this tournament. Is this makes you happy?


Oh My God. :roll: :roll: :roll: :x :x :? :?

Damian


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

phil said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > OK if it makes you happy...he was a plonker player based on his performance to this tournament. Is this makes you happy?
> ...


I realised this, from the reaction.

Sorry but I don't share your enthusiasm about football.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I love football! Can't think why?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> OK if it makes you happy...he was a plonker player based on his performance to this tournament. Is this makes you happy?


No, not happy yet. David Beckham simply didn't play his usual standard good football. That doesn't make him a plonker or anything else.
*He *is still the same Beckham, his performance could/should have been a lot better.


----------



## dimitt (Apr 21, 2004)

what I dont get is how Beckham and Owen can have a bad game, I;m sorry for sounding out of order but that match was the most important game for the country.

Adrenaline alone should have got them into gear and made them perform.

I appreciate athletes have 'off' days but this tournament is all abt showing the world what u can do...opportunities like this dont come often every 2 years if a players lucky!

Many non football fans only watch the 'big' games and base their views on what they then see.... which is fair enough, thats part of the attraction of the game and makes people passionate abt their supporting beliefs.

I guess thats why V. said what he did abt Beckham....and why experienced fans argued Beckham's defence...


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

andytt said:


> Just wonder why it was only the spots that were all sandy and the rest of the pitch was fine?


In an attempt to answer your question, it is not only the area around the penalty spot that is sandy but in actual fact the whole profile of the pitch is made up of sand.

Many modern day stadium pitches including The Estadio Da Luz, or Stadium of Light are made up predominantly of sand sometimes as much as 80 â€" 90% (The other 10 â€" 20% being soil and/or organic matter). The problem with this particular pitch is, following a full seasons use the main wear areas such as the goalmouths and the area within the centre circle had worn heavily.

The normal end of season pitch renovation often includes the removal of any turf that is left, and a new pitch constructed (turfed or re-seeded). The period for doing this is between May and August, the close season. But, due to the lack of time available from the league season ending and the Euro championships starting the worn areas were either grass seeded or turfed. Whatever option the officers of the club and/or FIFA opted for clearly wouldn't have allowed sufficient time for the roots to develop and create a stable localised environment.

Hence, it would like trying to make a sand castle out of dry sand and then attempting to kick a ball off it!

But it was the same for both teams 

Sand based sports surfaces such as some football pitches and USGA specification golf greens do offer many benefits but require specialist management and treatment. For examples of top quality and award winning football pitches in this country that are *not* constructed predominantly of sand look no further than Arsenal and Ipswich Town.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

A comprehensive reply there Colin - nice one  (anyone would think you knew what you were talking about )

And (waving my sort of adopted patriotic flag ) I hold up (figuratively) the Millenium Stadium for examination


----------

